# just a lil hill climb that my buddy cant make...hahaha



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

MOV02112.flv video by Rebel4142 - Photobucket


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

some of it looks like rider not just tires... lol

bi-tris are badazz tires though... I know for a fact (back in the day):


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

I can't see it.... may be my pos stoneage computer


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

lol polaris you are exactly right i will get another vid of me going up it with his bike lol but like alot of things it is the driver i know some places my buddy would get stuck and i prolly would make it through with some terracrosses lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha...


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

ha. florida sand. i've always wanted to ride somewhere sandy just to see how challenging it could be


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

we have many sand bars on the creek and rivers...
the dang creek after a good rain will eat you alive with the soft bottom.
It'll have a 2 foot depth of SOFT sand on top of the bottom. You sink right down into it.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

and here is me on his bike 5 minutes later lol 
MOV02114.flv video by Rebel4142 - Photobucket


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Haha yeah defiantly rider error there in the first vid. Not enough speed to start with. Still the outlaws suck at climbing just about anything.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

he needs riding lessons!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

yeah that is true but if you watch he doesnt get on it till he starts up it and i get on it right before i leave the creek and he was nervous i think about flipping cuz if you watch my front tires come up once i get over it and it is a lil steeper then it looks but h3ll if it aint a lil challenging then whats the point of doing it ya know  more vids soon to come i just wish more people would post vids hint hint


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

we didnt take any vids/pics... was too busy goin fast! :rockn:


----------



## AUbruterider (Feb 9, 2009)

at the end of the second vid(the one where you made it up the hill on his bike) it shows you kicking the front end up and the girl filming gasp for air and say OH - what happened?


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

o lol i forgot i just put in his lime green secondary and punched it and it stood up on the back racks and kinda turn the bike sideways a little. she thought it was going to fall on its side but it stayed all rubber down


----------



## AUbruterider (Feb 9, 2009)

hahaha!! Awesome! I heard that


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

You got to get him on here so you can do some trash talkin'!!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

lol i will try to get him on here


----------



## Silverbrute06 (Mar 28, 2009)

probably just a little skeered of that new clutch spring


----------



## BEASTBRUTE (Mar 26, 2009)

man that sand is the toughest thing to ridee in sometimes. i takes the right tires to get through it all around my house.


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

ya sand up here in il is just like that on the river banks...


----------

